# 18 week old puppy just peed on outside bed!



## Melvina3 (Jan 6, 2014)

I spoke with a vet tech and she thinks it's a possible kidney infection. She has me so concerned now. She told me to get up with him all night to make sure he drinks water. Does that sound right. I'm taking him in first thing in the morning. 

I'm so worried!


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Does he have any blood in his urine?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have any answers for you, but getting him to the vet would be my first course of action.

Was there a reason why she went right to kidney infection and not a UTI? I'm just curious.


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

sparkyjoe said:


> I don't have any answers for you, but getting him to the vet would be my first course of action.
> 
> Was there a reason why she went right to kidney infection and not a UTI? I'm just curious.


Agree!!! If you really think it may be an infection, waiting all night could be dangerous. Which is why I wondered if there is blood...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melvina3 (Jan 6, 2014)

There doesn't appear to be any blood. His urine seems almost clear. I suggested UTI to her and she said that the excessive drinking may be an indication it has something to do with his kidney's. She didn't make it seem urgent, just to make sure he had plenty of water tonight. I'm taking him in first thing in the morning. He was acting ok this evening and scarfed down his food, he had a great walk, no peeing during the walk which is his usual. Then later on he started lapping up the water again and even whined when he laid down a couple of times. I've been taking him to pee frequently and he didn't need to go like he was earlier in the day.

Currently, he is enjoying a kong in the crate before bed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor guy! Keep us posted!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope the vet appointment goes well today. This link might be of possible interest, in the event it's an UTI. Good luck with things! :clover:
Bacterial Urinary Tract Infections: Systemic Pharmacotherapeutics of the Urinary System: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our old Lab has always drunk a lot of water, especially if he's stressed, but it seemed to be worse several weeks ago, and his urine looked quite dilute. He had also had one episode a couple of weeks before that of urinating a large amount in the house (on the linoleum downstairs, thank heavens, because it truly was huge) which is just unheard-of. I started to worry about diabetes, so off to the vet we went. Blood work was all good (so I'm assuming kidney function, in addition to blood sugar, was normal), but he had some blood in his urine. Vet put him on an antibiotic--by the time it was finished, the water-drinking had decreased significantly, and his urine is less pale. Your little guy may very well have a UTI, it may hurt him to urinate, so maybe he's looking for a place that--I dunno--feels safer to him?


----------



## Melvina3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your posts! Here's the latest.....

Last night around 930pm after he had been asleep for almost an hour and a half, he woke up and seemed to be adjusting himself in his crate and he puked. No blood and he immediately tried to eat it. I cleaned everything up and took him out to pee and have some water. He was acting normal and only had a little bit of water and then went straight to his bed and back to sleep. 

FF to 1am. I heard him move in his crate and got up to take him out to pee and have water. He only had a sip of water and went right back to sleep. I didn't hear him the rest of the night, so I guess he slept pretty soundly. 

This morning at 630am I had to wake him up, he was acting normal and happy. He peed a lot, but it was his usual yellow color. He pooped like normal and has only had a regular drink of water, not excessive. He's chewing his teething kong and showering lovey licks all over the kids.

I'm taking him in this morning, so we'll see what happens. 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad he's well this morning - let's hope if the vet finds anything it is minor, and easily treated.


----------



## Melvina3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's the latest........

Blood work came back normal, no problem with his kidney's. They are sending a urine sample out for analysis and I should know within a day or two if there is a UTI. They said he's been acting good, no accidents in the crate at the vet, but he is excited peeing whenever they take him out.

I was thinking about the last time he was having a similar peeing problem, the urine sample was negative, but a few days after he had his "accidents" in the crate he started having explosive diarrhea. I did notice that his stool this morning was softer than normal, it was sticking to the grass. So I wonder if his water intake and urinating in the crate are symptoms of a stomach issue that is coming on. They treated him for Giardia even though he tested negative for it and the medication seemed to clear it up, but if it's back after only two weeks of being healthy, then maybe it didn't clear it up like I thought. 

I'm relieved that the tests are normal, but his behavior yesterday was totally out of the ordinary.

I'm panicking over here. He's been at the vet office every other week, it seems, since I got him. I'm so stressed out about his health that I don't eat or sleep and have lost a lot of weight from it, not in a good way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Melvina3*: I'm glad you posted an update. But really sorry you don't have any clearer idea from the vet yet what might be causing your pup's problem. I wish I could offer something by way of a meaningful suggestion, but I just don't have any. Just wondering what you feed your poodle? Also, did you bring a stool sample to the vet today? It's good news the blood work was okay. And it's understandable you're feeling frazzled. Perhaps in the next few days the vet will know definitively whether it's an UTI causing the problem, then it can be remedied. Hang in there, I know it's hard! If the pup is eating and has energy, those are good signs! :hug:


----------



## Melvina3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Update......

I got a call from the vet yesterday about the results of the urinalysis. She said that it was negative for bacteria. Also all the other tests showed that his urine was not too dilute. Everything looked normal.

However, then she said that they saw some crystals in the urine. Not a lot, but too many to ignore. She has already mentioned changing his diet. This seems premature to me. There isn't even an infection. I did a little research and it seems that the crystals could have formed from the urine being too old (it was sent to a lab) or that the crystals could be passing and not cause for concern. 

I believe she said they are struvite crystals (?)

He is acting normal, hasn't had any weird accidents, but he is peeing frequently. They are going to test his urine again next week while he is getting neutered to check for the crystals. 

I'm hoping for some advice about the crystals. Should I start giving him cranberry powder and try to get rid of them myself? If they are still present next week should I change his food? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad your pup is acting normally and doing okay. You might find this info on preventing and treating struvite crystals and stones helpful.:clover:
DogAware.com Articles: Struvite Crystals & Stones


----------



## Melvina3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that article! It gave me a lot of information to consider. I just want to make sure my guy is getting what he needs and not do anything unnecessary.

I hope this turns out to be nothing!


----------

